# Native SUV heads West



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

-My cousin and I made the trek to South Florida over the weekend to "look" at boats... I gave Mel a call, hoping he could answer a few questions that I had on the Native Hull. Needless to say, Mel was successful in answering my questions because I am now the proud owner a Native SUV! Thanks for the deal Mel!! Right now it's a blank canvas, ready for rigging. Until then, I have a million questions about what/where/how. 

-btw On my way back home, I have never paid so many tolls in my life...and also... Florida taxes are awesome  

Simple set up


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice! Congrats!! I, for one, am jealous. Let us know how the test ride goes...


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Will do...weather permitting, We're having an official boat christening this weekend on the bayou...I'll let yall know how that goes.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Can we see some more pix, like the inside and the deck? How about under the decks? Thanks!!!


----------



## T1mb3rW0lf (Jul 11, 2009)

that is one hell of nice looking blank slate there ? Question what Hp is it rated for ?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! I can't wait for warmer weather..

The hp rating is 25

Here are a few more pictures (not the best), I have not had time to take better ones. I will get the chance this weekend.




























any recommendations for push pole length? Where can I get an aluminum tiller extension? (trying to stay away from the plastic ones)


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweeeet! I bet it runs like a bat out of hell with that 25 2 stroke...

Push pole wise...I'm not an expert but...I'd go with 18'...20' MAX. I have an 18' with my 15'8" J16 and it's plenty long. Barely fits in the garage!


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome and awsome skiff. 
As for tiller extensions I beleive microskiff is doing a review in near future. Also look under Commercial sales a couple of forum members make some nice ones and am sure you will find one to fit your needs and requirements.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!
Congrats!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow! it looks great. As far as the tiller extension, check out Strongarm-products.com. I have one with the built in kill switch and its great! I love your boat.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice boat ,congrats. looks like it needs a micro skiff sticker on it  ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice, I like those hulls.

Congrats on your new toy

-T


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. This is the first boat that I will use that actually belongs to me (rather than belonging to my dad or grandad). I saved up money while looking at this website for ideas...so thanks to everyone who contributes this site! 

-Any suggestions on ice chest mounts? I want something that would be heavey duty enough to support a grab rail. Trying to avoid the bungee cord method


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Kennedy turnbuckles . The cooler is going to make a big difference, too. If I were mounting a grab bar to a cooler, I'd get a Yeti and nothing else.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

For a tiller extension go with a carbon marine im loving mine super light weight and strong. http://www.carbonmarine.com/products.html and for push pole you can order a loop from carbon marine also they are super light and have a killer foot design unlike and other pole other there, Defiantly the best pole for the money and i have a super expensive graphite Stiffy. And for length of the pole go with the longest can get away with, I have a gheenoe and use a 21' pole and sometimes i wish i had more.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input, guys. I ended up ordering a CarbonMarine 24inch tiller extension! ...can't wait for that. Today, I'm ordering the pushpole! ...I might get a chance to hit the marsh this Friday. 

Anyway, the test results are in! After finally getting a weekend with decent weather, we launched the little skiff at the farm here in southern Mississippi. When loading up the boat we noticed the hull's ample stability. When getting on plane, you don't have to wait long! The 25 is plenty motor for this light weight hull. We had a blast zooming through turns and blazing over the sand flats that typically beach our whaler. When approached with on coming boat wakes, the hull performed great...much better than our Montauk hull (who'd a thought   ). So for test #1, the engine and hull both did well once we shifted our weight around. I will say that the hull did better with 2 people (kept bouncing after turns when I ran solo). Also, there are some tiller/platform clearance issues. Next, I need to hit the marsh to see how well she performs our there.










watch that backcast!  [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]



















She cleans up nicely...


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I received my tiller extension and LOOP pole few weeks back. I could not be more pleased with these products! Joe walked me through the push pole build and for that I am thankful! I think it turned out okay, although I haven't gotten a chance to use it.  Joe runs a good operation and supplies great customer service. More pictures to come...no fish slime yet...water tempts are in the mid to upper 40's  [smiley=smashfreakB.gif]










-still need a stainless prop!!!


----------



## fanofjohnwayne (Jan 12, 2010)

Awsome,you got good taste man,I love those boats and two stroke motors too.

By the way, try paying property tax in Florida, those tolls are baby sh$%#.


----------



## blakegaylord (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice boat! I am looking at one of these for Tampa Bay.


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tidewater,
you mentioned a tiller clearance issue.
What do you plan to do that will address this? I have the same issue on my boat, and short of redesigning the platform feet location, I am at a loss.

Thanks,
kevin


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

where are you from in S. LA?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

kbuch...I probably won't do a darn thing! The platform limits the tiller from right hand turns, I knew this when I entered this deal...I've learned to adapt to the lack of tiller clearance, and it's only a problem when i'm idling and manuevering in tight quarters.

Madison, It's hard to sympathize when yall get to live on such sweet land  ;D

rcmay...Lafayette (work/school), Baton Rouge (girlfriend's at LSU), and New Orleans (family)


----------



## fanofjohnwayne (Jan 12, 2010)

Tide,..beautiful land but poor people. However, I feel like the economic shortcomings of our region are a small price to pay for the un spoiled natural beauty of our clear creeks and hundred thousand acre forrests, although it's hard to tell that to these folks when cow prices are down and the mills ain't takin wood, but I'm goin to keep sticking up for our land and our rivers and oppose any developement, economic or otherwise that damages either of them. 
I work in local government and sometimes it's hard to get people to side with our environment, even if when I know it's something they love. The problem is we live in a world where money is a neccessity, wether your in Miami or Mayo.

my appologies for the length of this reply.


----------



## fanofjohnwayne (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry _Tide, long day at the court house. I'm glad you've been here, it really is "old florida" . the reason it's so nice is there's only 10,000 people in the whole county, hope we can keep it this way. by the way How do you like louisiana? I'm thinking of applying to graduate school out there, retire from politics for a while and grow a beard, ..maybe bring my gheenoe with me.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

it's all good! pm sent madison


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

super sweet skiff. congrats.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

if you dont mind me asking wat does a skiff like that run for, and also wat kind of fishing do you do out of it? i mean more of wat kind of fish do you catch lol but thats a great looking boat, congrats!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i was also wondering the draft


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.ankonaboats.com/suv.html

Email [email protected] for more information. The base hull starts @$2,900 and the options are endless from there. Check out the picture gallery & ask Mel for a price sheet.

Mel is an engineer and not a salesman, spend some time talking with him and it is apparent ;D. If his website says 6-7" draft, I believe it.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

yah, I believe this is one the more basic hull lay-outs...not sure what it drafts...I'm not taking on the marsh until I get an extra prop among other things


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

Im liking it more and i see those natives, liken the tillerpillar i love mine!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------

